# Reports out of Panama



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

Are the Spanish still chewing down the Piers in Panama City or has the bite slowed down? Planned to be there at daylight tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

last I heard they were, check out bay county outdoors they got weekly reports from the county pier.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Darien, according to baycounty.com Spanish are still there, Kings are showing up, some cobia, and the pompano are still being caught. This was as of Wednesday . Good luck , give us a report and "keep a line in the water". Fishin'Don.


----------

